# Drift HD is now available just got my in the mail



## EnVme (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a good deal from MyPOV360 cause i signed up for the email list. I receive a free Battery charger kit and extra battery plus $30 off the drift.


I was surprise how small this camera is i was thinking it was going to be little big but its only 4"w and 2"h. Its very light, you could it hold like a camcorder and it has rubber all around the camera. Comes with all the brackets to mount it on your goggles. i'm charging the battery right now so haven't turned it on yet to mess around with the settings. i'm going to be using this when i track my s2k and snowboarding can't wait !!


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

My latest edit shot with this camera:


With the spare back hatch for water, I had taken it to the bottom of the pool and watched it float to the top. Make sure you tighten it to the max, you'll feel it when it won't turn anymore.


----------



## EnVme (Nov 5, 2010)

baconzoo said:


> My latest edit shot with this camera:
> 
> 
> With the spare back hatch for water, I had taken it to the bottom of the pool and watched it float to the top. Make sure you tighten it to the max, you'll feel it when it won't turn anymore.


Is that shot in 1080p or 720p??


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

EnVme said:


> Is that shot in 1080p or 720p??


 720p and you always want to make sure in Vimeo that the HD switch is on (or Blue)


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was that shot with the new waterproof case they just released? or do you have experience with that case? I was just wondering because I was on the Drift site the other day and noticed some new accessories for the HD. The case looks pretty cool but i can't find any video reviews of the case in use.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

That was just shot by itself. The hard case hasn't arrived in the US just yet. This summer when testing the Drift HD's new back hatch: I would tighten it as far as it would allow me with the thumb screw, and I'd take the camera to the bottom of the pool and let it float to the top. This camera seems hella water tight.


----------

